

 Is this Batman equation for real? - andysandimas
http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/54506/is-this-batman-equation-for-real

======
ColinWright
Some previous submissions:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2820332>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2825402> <\- most comments

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2827149>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2884314>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3340589>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5255973>

The other submissions have cross-references to similar things, so if you're
interested they're worth following up.

------
residualmind
<http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=batman+equation>

